# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Ku te gjejme cmimet me te lira ne kompjutera dhe aksesoret

## benseven11

Pazare me leverdi
ketu jane disa faqe qe mund te ndihmojne per te gjetur cmimet me te uleta per komplet kompjuterin ose aksesore si printera DVD hardrive,CDROM motherborde
ventilatore,pentium chipsa memorje aparate dixhitale,monitore tastjera boje per 
printerat(printer cartrige)etj si dhe te japin mundesine disa prej tyre per te bere krahasim cmimesh nga burime te ndryshme
 Pricewatch.com .
www.MoreStuff4Less.com 
www.Office Max -  nxjerrin shpesh oferta me interes qe te dalin falas paguan dhe ti kthejne leket me poste pas 6 javesh(rebates) mund te marresh falasCDRWs, CDs,  falas PC2100 memorje kane edhe cupone per cmime me zbritje
www.NewEgg.com 
www.PriceGrabber.com 
www.techbargains.com
www.AbleShoppers.com
www.compusaauctions.com
www.computerlandcentral.com
www.xpbargains.com
www.fatwallet.com
www.techbargains.com
www.tigerdirect.com
http://dealram.com/ ( vetem per memorje per dixhital camera)
http://dealcam.com/ (krahasues cmimesh per dixhital camera)
http://dealmac.com/ (faqe vetem per kompjutera Mac/Apple)
http://dealink.com/prices/printers/426.html Faqe vetem per printer cartrige-boje printerash per tipet e printerave Epson,HP,Cannon,Lexmark,Apple.Te lejon kerkimin sipas tipit te printerit ose futjen ne search te numrit/modelit te printer cartriges dhe te jep rezultatet nga disa burime shitjeje
www.spoofee.com/
http://dealcoupon.com/
www.findsavings.com/Computer_Hardware.asp
www.hotdlz.com/
www.outpost.com/
www.slickdeals.net/
http://dealnews.com/
www.SavingHunter.com
http://www.v-com.com/  ca software
http://www.4yourprinter.com/?AID=3997555&PID=1207953
www.compusa.com
www.bestbuy.com
http://dealsites.net/
www.keepcash.com
www.overstock.com/ 
www.dealcatcher.com/
www.undertag.com
 ankande me regjistrim
www.ebay.com
www.half.com

----------


## Larsus

ndonje nga keto ka laptope te mire dhe te lire?

----------


## benseven11

per laptop ja 2 faqe
http://www.dealsites.net/index.php?m...ines&func=view
kliko ne search anash dhe fut laptop dhe ke nje liste te madhe me rezultatet
http://www.xpbargains.com/best_deal....ptop_deals.htm

----------

